
Connected Health: Telemedicine Platform Technology Patent Landscape - jimmoeller
https://www.moellerventures.com/index.php/blog/25-2020-articles/48-2020-04-20-telemedicine-platform-tech-patent-landscape
======
jimmoeller
This is part 2 (of 3) of my series on telemedicine IP landscapes and thought
I’d try a post on HN. This market has changed quite dramatically in just the
last month with the coronavirus pandemic and the waiving of regulations
governing telemedicine. This report profiles the patent landscape created from
an assignee query using the names of 33 notable telemedicine platform tech
companies. Of the 33 companies, 11 surfaced with patent docs in the domain
collection, with Teladoc Health (NYSE:TDOC) being the clear IP leader largely
via its acquisition of InTouch Technologies. 29 of the companies are private
and have raised approximately $1.8 billion in venture funding. Jim

